# The angstrom temporus thread.



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 25, 2019)

So, in the upcoming puzzles thread, I kinda started a debate about the price of the cubicles new clock, and so instead of crowding the upcoming puzzles thread, I thought it would be good to put it here instead. So, continue anymore thoughts about this on this thread.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2019)

If you care about clock enough to be willing to spend $75 on the best clock on the market, then $75 is worth it. For me, it's totally worth the money.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 25, 2019)

This is true, but, this clock still does use some lingao parts in it. So, I kinda feel that it’s worth it but it’s also not. I feel like another reason it’s expensive, because the clock faces are custom. Also, most diners are cheapies. That’s why they cam to this hobby.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 25, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> This is true, but, this clock still does use some lingao parts in it. So, I kinda feel that it’s worth it but it’s also not. I feel like another reason it’s expensive, because the clock faces are custom. Also, most diners are cheapies. That’s why they cam to this hobby.


You’re going to need to edit that post lol


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 25, 2019)

I think the price they are charging is definitely justified. There’s a materials cost, but also a research and production cost to making these clocks. It’s not exactly cheap to figure out how to do all this stuff and so it deserves compensation for innovation. Moyu nor QiYi figured this out.
If it’s out of someone’s price range, that’s just how it is. That sounds cold but it is how life is. You don’t make a product and then sell it below cost. That’s how you go bankrupt.
For the clock enthusiasts, the price is definitely worth it to reward TheCubicle for their hard work, and for the privilege of being one of the first to get it.


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 25, 2019)

It was sold out very quickly, so a fair few people are definitely are willing to pay the price. I think this might encourage other companies to make their own clocks and push the price down, which would be great for clockers. But that might take a while.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 25, 2019)

I did order the clock so I’ll upload an unboxing/first impressions once it arrives


----------



## qwr (Jan 4, 2020)

It's handmade (not mass-produced by a big manufacturer) and is a first-gen product with limited production so ofc it's gonna be expensive.
Later if The Cubicle decides to contract with a manufacturer to produce in bulk the price will go down, but people are already willing to spend $60 on GAN puzzles, so this doesn't even seem that big of a stretch.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 5, 2020)

I bought one, and I am hoping to receive it soon, I average 7.5 with a Magnetic LingAo, so I hope I will be sub 7 or even sub 6.5 with this


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 5, 2020)

Just a side note, I asked Chris and he said to ask him again, but TheCubicle may offer an optional maglev conversion kit for it later


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 5, 2020)

in his instagram it says that the first 20 will be released on Monday, is that all of the preorders, or just some


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 5, 2020)

ElephantCuber said:


> in his instagram it says that the first 20 will be released on Monday, is that all of the preorders, or just some


That is referring to the first batch being ready to ship on M/T


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

I tried it at my competition. I would 100% recommend.


----------



## qwr (Jan 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I tried it at my competition. I would 100% recommend.


Can you give a brief review? What was better about it compared to other clocks?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 13, 2020)

qwr said:


> Can you give a brief review? What was better about it compared to other clocks?


I'm no expert at clock, but I likes it a lot. It's shape made it easy to grip, and since the outside is 3D printed, it doesn't slip. The magnets are inside the pins, so they won't fall. Since the pins are black and the clocks white, there's a big contrast. I tried Lucas Niewland's custom clock, and he admitted the angstrom was better. It also looked super cool  !


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2020)

Just got the email that my clock is shipping today so unboxing and first impressions are coming soon!


----------



## Josh_ (Jan 21, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Just got the email that my clock is shipping today so unboxing and first impressions are coming soon!


Huh. I preordered one but I haven’t gotten an email about it yet


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Huh. I preordered one but I haven’t gotten an email about it yet


You’ll prolly get an email today or tomorrow. I was the first or second person to order the clock since I refreshed the page right when it went up. I knew the time it would go up because they posted on their socials a picture of a clock hand pointing at 12 earlier that day so I figured I’d check the page at 12 and it was up


----------



## Josh_ (Jan 21, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> You’ll prolly get an email today or tomorrow. I was the first or second person to order the clock since I refreshed the page right when it went up. I knew the time it would go up because they posted on their socials a picture of a clock hand pointing at 12 earlier that day so I figured I’d check the page at 12 and it was up


Thats pretty clever. I was refreshing between mega solves because I had no idea when it would be up. I clicked on it fast enough though that it still said “buy” instead of “preorder”. Hopefully the email comes soon!


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Thats pretty clever. I was refreshing between mega solves because I had no idea when it would be up. I clicked on it fast enough though that it still said “buy” instead of “preorder”. Hopefully the email comes soon!


Definitely! I’d bet at the latest it will be at the end of the week. I think they only made like 20-30 clocks in this batch


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

I ordered around a half hour in, and I didn't get an email today, I have been So anxious to get it and I just want it to come


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2020)

ElephantCuber said:


> I ordered around a half hour in, and I didn't get an email today, I have been So anxious to get it and I just want it to come


just be patient and focus on doing your current events for now. I had actually forgotten about it when I got the email, and I was like what the heck is shipping lol


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 21, 2020)

clock is my main event lol


OreKehStrah said:


> just be patient and focus on doing your current events for now. I had actually forgotten about it when I got the email, and I was like what the heck is shipping lol


----------



## alexiscubing (Jan 21, 2020)

Peri Le Dain got a free one for helping to design the australian animal logos i think. Custom Pink one


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 21, 2020)

ElephantCuber said:


> clock is my main event lol


Oh. Oof


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 24, 2020)

I got the clock today! I made a quick unboxing and initial impressions. 



Let me know if you guys have any questions!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> I got the clock today! I made a quick unboxing and initial impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions!


I'm your 1st subscriber by the way.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 24, 2020)

I got my clock, video coming soon on the channel Elephant Cuber


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 25, 2020)

Here is my review.
The pins feel nice, and I love the fact that they are internal magnets, not external. The 3d printed casing is very nice and keeps it from falling over. The clear casing is a lot better than the stock lingao, but does flex a bit. Now for the downsides, its very slow, I've been breaking it in all day and it hasn't gotten much faster, I've been getting 9's and 10's when I average 4-5, also it is hard to get apart, you need to use a 3mm metal rod to hammer the pins out, but to be fair this is much easier than opening a stock lingao. This may not be worth $75, but with all of the work and research Chris has been/is currently doing to the puzzle, I think thats where the price comes from.


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Here is my review.
> The pins feel nice, and I love the fact that they are internal magnets, not external. The 3d printed casing is very nice and keeps it from falling over. The clear casing is a lot better than the stock lingao, but does flex a bit. Now for the downsides, its very slow, I've been breaking it in all day and it hasn't gotten much faster, I've been getting 9's and 10's when I average 4-5, also it is hard to get apart, you need to use a 3mm metal rod to hammer the pins out, but to be fair this is much easier than opening a stock lingao. This may not be worth $75, but with all of the work and research Chris has been/is currently doing to the puzzle, I think thats where the price comes from.


for me it has been really fat, I normally average 7.5 and I have been getting all sub 7 averages


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

fast


----------



## Hazel (Jan 25, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Here is my review.
> The pins feel nice, and I love the fact that they are internal magnets, not external. The 3d printed casing is very nice and keeps it from falling over. The clear casing is a lot better than the stock lingao, but does flex a bit. Now for the downsides, its very slow, I've been breaking it in all day and it hasn't gotten much faster, I've been getting 9's and 10's when I average 4-5, also it is hard to get apart, you need to use a 3mm metal rod to hammer the pins out, but to be fair this is much easier than opening a stock lingao. This may not be worth $75, but with all of the work and research Chris has been/is currently doing to the puzzle, I think thats where the price comes from.


Do you think it needs more breaking in, or is that just how it is?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 25, 2020)

I've done about 100 solves and mine has become a lot faster than out of the box, but it is still quite slow. Stanley told me that it takes a LOT of break in time but then will get very fast and smooth


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jan 25, 2020)

I have done around 500 solves, and it has gotten way faster, and I can feel that it will get even faster


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 25, 2020)

So I actually bought two of the clocks for a few reasons, and one of them was to compare the consistency between production since this is TheCubicle's first clock so figured the lubing would maybe be weird, and because of how much 3D printing was used. Also, it would give a contingency clock in case something did go wrong. Here's what I noticed:

1. I'm very glad I did get two clocks. The 3D printed frame on one of the clocks came broken out of the box. I have contacted support, so we will see what happens from there. I originally wasn't going to mention this until support contacted me back, but I feel like it is actually important to mention now. This is obviously pretty disappointing from a $75 puzzle. Granted, this could obviously have happened during shipping, but I would think both clocks would have been damaged if that's the case since they wrap the clocks in bubble wrap in their box, and then wrap more bubble wrap around the box itself.

2. The lubing is actually pretty inconsistent between the two clocks, and even on the two sides of one clock. The clock with the broken frame was actually noticeably faster and felt very consistent on both sides, while the other clock was slower, and the black side was way more gummy than the white side which is weird. It has sped up quite a bit though, and I feel like it will speed up more.

I'm still going to wait to use the clock for a few days before giving a full review, but as things stand now, I can't recommend the clock because of how inconsistent the clocks are at that price point.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 25, 2020)

after taking apart mine, here is what I found. The engineering Chris did to the pins is awesome! No glue anywhere, everything is held in place with magnets and slots in pieces so no magnets falling off. Taking it apart was difficult, and one of the outer shells was broken in the process, but this isn't a big deal for me because I have a 3d printer and know how to use CAD, so I will just remake them, but not everyone can do that, I'll probably redesign them to make it easier to take apart in the future. It was lubed, so a bit more break in would have sped it up.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 25, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> after taking apart mine, here is what I found. The engineering Chris did to the pins is awesome! No glue anywhere, everything is held in place with magnets and slots in pieces so no magnets falling off. Taking it apart was difficult, and one of the outer shells was broken in the process, but this isn't a big deal for me because I have a 3d printer and know how to use CAD, so I will just remake them, but not everyone can do that, I'll probably redesign them to make it easier to take apart in the future. It was lubed, so a bit more break in would have sped it up.
> I'm going to edit in some pics in a sec.


Do you think I could take the main housing out of the 3D printed shell and acrylic, and put it in the clear shell of a normal clock?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 15, 2020)

Are there any updates on this clock? I'd still really like one but...


----------



## OreKehStrah (Mar 15, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Are there any updates on this clock? I'd still really like one but...


I’d imagine the next batch got delayed. They said they had a bunch of parts coming from China, but then the Covid-19 outbreak became an issue.


----------

